# Updating my mini-tutorial for Kindle users



## kowalskil (Dec 16, 2011)

*Updating my mini-tutorial for Kindle users*​

My free online mini-tutorial for Kindle users--“Kindle 3 How To: Notes to share”--has been updated. The added Note 11, for a potential writer of a Kindle book, describes how to create an active table of contents. Writing it was a real pedagogical challenge, especially displaying invisible components. The link is:


kindle2


Feel free to share this link with others.  Comments, as always, will be appreciated. Also share what you know about kindling. Thank you in advance.
.


----------

